# FIRST $300 PEN



## jcm71 (Jun 1, 2014)

I know $300 for a pen is peanuts for some of the craftsmen and artisans who frequent here, but it was a first for me.  Had to share.  The pen is a Lotus from Ed and Dawn turned with Buckeye Burl.   Sorry, photography is not one of my strong suits.  It definitely looks better than in the picture.  Sold it today at the Chattanooga Market.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations!  I'm still a long way from that milestone.  But then again, I am a long way from purchasing a kit for more than $70...


----------



## thewishman (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats on the nice sale! That sure feels good.

Were you a bit apprehensive about putting the $300 price on it?


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 1, 2014)

thewishman said:


> Congrats on the nice sale! That sure feels good.
> 
> Were you a bit apprehensive about putting the $300 price on it?



Thanks.  Yes I was.  It was on the market for about 5 months before it sold.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 1, 2014)

Buckeye burl looks great with the satin rhodium appointments on the Lotus.
Nice job.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 1, 2014)

Sweet.. I have not sold one at that level yet...


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations on the sale and a great looking pen!


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 1, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Sweet.. I have not sold one at that level yet...



I don't know why not, Mike.  Your pens are exquisite.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations.

Now what do you plan to make, to replace it?   I for one, will be interested to see your next wonder.

BTW..........beautiful Pen.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 1, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Now what do you plan to make, to replace it?   I for one, will be interested to see your next wonder.
> 
> BTW..........beautiful Pen.



Let's just hope that I'm not a one shot "wonder".


----------



## Janster (Jun 1, 2014)

...a big CONGRATS! Well done..........Jan


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 1, 2014)

BURLMAN said:


> I know $300 for a pen is peanuts for some of the craftsmen and artisans who frequent here, but it was a first for me.  Had to share.  The pen is a Lotus from Ed and Dawn turned with Buckeye Burl.   Sorry, photography is not one of my strong suits.  It definitely looks better than in the picture.  Sold it today at the Chattanooga Market.



Congrats!


----------



## kingkeyman (Jun 1, 2014)

I sold one for one hundred once, but I don't think I have the cahoonas to sell one for 300. Congrats.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations.  Now set your target for $500.


----------



## avbill (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulation,  it becomes easier now ....  I'm still working on 1,000 dollar pen!


----------



## mark james (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations!  Wonderful pen, and a great milestone!  Now it's time to replace it !


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2014)

A $300 dollar sale makes you MUCH MORE confident to make a $3,000 pen sale.

Once you've hit the "glass ceiling" and realize what customers want and WILL PAY, the job gets easier. It took me longer than most to realize that NOBODY in my venue wanted a $50 wood pen, my job became MUCH easier.

In the pen sales scheme, much like real estate brokerage, (I've done both sucessfully for a LONG time), i learned it's LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION. Make the pen YOUR market wants and is willing to pay for. I also learned to "out wait " the formula pricing guys... They WONT be around very long.

Much like real estate, YOU MUST know your audience and their habits. In yacht and big boat sales (I has a good bit of experience there, too). If you go to an upscale market and offer $25 pens with your $200 pens, you are a "novelty" seller.
IMHO, in my market, at least, YOU CANT DO BOTH.

If someone asks you "what makes this pen with $5,000, you better be prepared to come with REAL answers. If you are selling $20 gold plated wood pens on the SAME exhibit, ANY answer you give is suspect. 

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, I forgot! I meant to also say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

AND, to add that your recents "Burls for Sale" post shows some of the most exquisite woods I've seen here.....EVER!

I may order a couple to make myself a pen. UNLIKE my market, I just love me a pretty burl wood pen


----------



## OZturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations John, on a Superb Pen, and a Magnificent Sale.
Ed & Dawn's Lotus, and that Glorious Buck Eye Burl, with your Fantastic Fit and Finish, was a Winning Combination.
I look forward to seeing your next "Top Shelf" creation.
Brian.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats on the great sale, that's an awesome pen.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 2, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot! I meant to also say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> AND, to add that your recents "Burls for Sale" post shows some of the most exquisite woods I've seen here.....EVER!
> 
> I may order a couple to make myself a pen. UNLIKE my market, I just love me a pretty burl wood pen



That was not me, but you are right.  Those are some exquisite pieces of wood.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations! It is always a nice feeling to get a sale, but it's exceptionally nice when you are really pushing the limits of what you've done before. As usual, Andy really hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Rodnall (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats! Is that the Farmers market next to Finley stadium? I was just up in Chattanooga last week and my daughter was telling me there was someone selling expensive pens there. Was planing on going by, but didn't make it. Maybe next time.


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> Congrats! Is that the Farmers market next to Finley stadium? I was just up in Chattanooga last week and my daughter was telling me there was someone selling expensive pens there. Was planing on going by, but didn't make it. Maybe next time.



Yes, that is the market right next to the stadium, and that was probably me.  There is another pen vendor there, however his line does not include the upper end pens.  Please stop by next time around.


----------



## yorkie (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the BIG sale.  Most I've ever sold is $190, but I sold 10 of them at once.

I base my pricing on how stunning the pen turns out, irrespective of cost of materials/components.  I figure people buy them based on the beauty.


----------



## raar25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Congrats, and I will probably get shot for this but I will never understand why someone would pay $300 for a pen.  I have seen one person pay $200 for a similar pen (not from me), but paying $300, $500 $1000 is just absurd.  Oh by the way cant wait till I get my first $300 sale.  I have only made it up to $150 but I will keep at it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 2, 2014)

raar25 said:


> Congrats, and I will probably get shot for this but I will never understand why someone would pay $300 for a pen.  I have seen one person pay $200 for a similar pen (not from me), but paying $300, $500 $1000 is just absurd.  Oh by the way cant wait till I get my first $300 sale.  I have only made it up to $150 but I will keep at it.



Because they can, just like the person who buys a Rolex, they want what they consider the best. It's not absurd to them. It's only absurd to those that think it's absurd:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 2, 2014)

raar25 said:


> Congrats, and I will probably get shot for this but I will never understand why someone would pay $300 for a pen.  I have seen one person pay $200 for a similar pen (not from me), but paying $300, $500 $1000 is just absurd.  Oh by the way cant wait till I get my first $300 sale.  I have only made it up to $150 but I will keep at it.



Then, I guess that Mont Blanc Mark Twain limited edition valued by some collectors at nearly $250,0000 is out of the question, too:laugh:


----------



## avbill (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm glad my clients don't think its absurd  to buy a pen for 300-400 dollars.


----------



## tim self (Jun 2, 2014)

As Andy and Roy said, because you can sell them for that price.  Roy once told me you'll never sell a pen for $300 unless you ask for it.  You've done that and congrats.  Wanna know what sells $300 pens easier?  A couple pens priced at $500.  I myself haven't sold a $500 pen but sold a bunch of $3-400 because of it.


----------

